# 2005 Outback 23Rs



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

2005 Outback 23RS

Excellent condition, one owner, gently used. This camper has been our family camper since we're bought it new in 2005. Our kids have grown and we just do not use it. We will consider your offer but this camper even smells the same inside as when we bought it (a good thing) because we've kept it very clean and rarely cooked in it so we expect a good offer. There are some decals that are chipped and peeling so we are adding replacements with the purchase. Asking $8200.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Price cut to $7700.


----------



## GorgeSailor (Sep 13, 2014)

BigBadBrain said:


> Price cut to $7700.


Is this still available? We just started looking for our first camper. Really like the outbacks. We live in Oregon.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

GorgeSailor said:


> Price cut to $7700.


Is this still available? We just started looking for our first camper. Really like the outbacks. We live in Oregon.

Thanks,
Jim
[/quote]

Yes! PM sent.


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you still have this rv? Thanks


----------

